# Zaniolo via da Roma per almeno 50 mln.



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


----------



## Milo (28 Marzo 2022)

Non ne vale più nemmeno la metà ormai


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


Nel caso fosse così, l'esito già scritto sarebbe addio a zero, ma uno che si è fatto due crociati magari ci pensa due volte... Anche se questi calciatori non finiscono mai di sorprendere


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Marzo 2022)

Entrambe le ginocchi saltate a circa 20 anni, cervello inesistente, statistiche in declino anzichè in ascesa, 50M la Roma non li prende da nessuno per Zaniolo.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


.


----------



## Gamma (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.



50 mln manco se nel pacchetto sono comprese le sue ex e le attuali compagne.

Giocatore sopravvalutato, non perché sia scarso ma perché si è alzata l'asticella troppo presto, in più è falcidiato dagli infortuni.
Lo lascio volentieri a Juve, Inter o qualunque altra squadra interessata.
Lo comprerei al massimo per 15/20 mln.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.



Più fradicio di un bidone dell'umido


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


Ma se non gioca più titolare nemmeno nella Rometta. Al mio Fanta è stato un disastro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


Lo dico da quando è scoppiata la zaniolomania 3 anni fa che sarebbe finito così.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo dico da quando è scoppiata la zaniolomania 3 anni fa che sarebbe finito così.


Prima del primo crociato era forte, di testa è sempre stato un piccolo uomo


----------



## sunburn (28 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo dico da quando è scoppiata la zaniolomania 3 anni fa che sarebbe finito così.


Ricordo che dopo tre partite da titolare, tre di numero, iniziarono i paragoni con Zidane…


----------



## Route66 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


Indipendentemente dall'articolo e dalla valutazione nelle ultime tre partite in cui l'ho visto giocare(onestamente era sempre nel secondo tempo) mi ha dato l'impressione di essere un ex calciatore....
Spero per lui sia una situazione temporanea.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


E' un bel giocatore.. ma 50 mln? Ecco il problema dei giocatori itagliani e poi dicono perché non si investere sui calciatori itagliani.. con 50 mln di prendi uno straniero dei top club


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


E torniamo sempre li, in Francia o Belgio ne compri 3 forti come lui a quel prezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2022)

ricordo quando è arrivato paquetà che stava facendo benissimo, e alcuni dicevano che lo avrebbero scambiato volentieri con zaniolo dando anche un conguaglio per arrivare alla valutazione di 70M.......
mamma mia come cambia velocemente il calcio.
prima è calato paquetà, poi zaniolo poi è ricresciuto paquetà.
io tra i 2 mi tengo il brasiliano senza dubbio


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ricordo che dopo tre partite da titolare, tre di numero, iniziarono i paragoni con Zidane…


Questo è uno dei problemi del calcio italiano ormai..


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Marzo 2022)

Se levano uno zero è da prendere.


----------



## sacchino (28 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ricordo che dopo tre partite da titolare, tre di numero, iniziarono i paragoni con Zidane…


Secondo l'imparziale stampa italiana Zaniolo è già uno dei 3 più forti a mondo nel suo ruolo, se non il più forte.....salvo poi guardare i mondiali, le champions e le intercontinentali in HD.


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Marzo 2022)

Zaniolo è un giocatore tutto fisico, testa bassa corsa e come va va. Con problemi fisici diventa nullo. Al momento non saprei neppure giudicarne il valore. Un rischio assoluto...


----------



## sacchino (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


Questo stara a marcire tutta la vita nella sua Rometta.


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ricordo quando è arrivato paquetà che stava facendo benissimo, e alcuni dicevano che lo avrebbero scambiato volentieri con zaniolo dando anche un conguaglio per arrivare alla valutazione di 70M.......
> mamma mia come cambia velocemente il calcio.
> prima è calato paquetà, poi zaniolo poi è ricresciuto paquetà.
> io tra i 2 mi tengo il brasiliano senza dubbio


paqueta e Zaniolo mi sembrano agli antipodi. Il problema di Zaniolo è che si è rotto i legamenti di entrambe le ginocchia e per un giocatore tutto fisico non è un buon segno


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> paqueta e Zaniolo mi sembrano agli antipodi. Il problema di Zaniolo è che si è rotto i legamenti di entrambe le ginocchia e per un giocatore tutto fisico non è un buon segno


Non è vero che è tutto fisico, guardati il gol nel 3-1 all'Atalanta, nel girone d'andata dove con un colpo di tacco manda al bar tutta la difesa atalantina. Il suo problema è la testa (conosco certe storie...) e come dici tu il fisico perché si è già distrutto le ginocchia, però se si mettesse la testa a posto potrebbe giovarne anche a livello fisico


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> paqueta e Zaniolo mi sembrano agli antipodi. Il problema di Zaniolo è che si è rotto i legamenti di entrambe le ginocchia e per un giocatore tutto fisico non è un buon segno


si ma uno che a 18 anni ha quel tipo di muscolatura è molto facile che faccia quella fine.
ricordo che continuavo a dire che si sarebbe rotto in continuazione.


----------



## Goro (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


Era bello prendere in giro gli interisti dicendogli che avevano perso un fenomeno, invece gli è andata bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ricordo quando è arrivato paquetà che stava facendo benissimo, e alcuni dicevano che lo avrebbero scambiato volentieri con zaniolo dando anche un conguaglio per arrivare alla valutazione di 70M.......
> mamma mia come cambia velocemente il calcio.
> prima è calato paquetà, poi zaniolo poi è ricresciuto paquetà.
> io tra i 2 mi tengo il brasiliano senza dubbio


Nella trequarti ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo


----------



## Swaitak (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, la Roma non considera Zaniolo un incedibile, anche se proverà a sbloccare la questione rinnovo. Per sedersi al tavolo con i giallorssi serviranno almeno 50 milioni di euro. Zaniolo è stato accostato a Milan e Juventus nelle scorse settimane.


ormai possono chiamrlo Pellegriolo, altro che 50 milioni


----------

